# Alle wieviele Jahre sollte man eine WaKü warten bzw. das Wasser austauschen ?



## cyberghost74 (18. August 2021)

Hey Leute,

es geht um meine WaKü in meiner Signatur (be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Wakü). Ich weiß das ist keine "richtige", als das was ihr eigentlich darunter versteht, aber in welchen Intervallen sollte man diese warten ? Was ist da eigentlich drin ? Normales Wasser oder eine spezielle Wasser-Mix-Flüssigkeit ?
Oder muß man da gar nichts machen, weil es ein geschlossenes System ist ?
Gekauft habe ich den PC Anfang 2017 inkl. dieser WaKü.
1x im Jahr höre ich, wie es "kreischt", dann legt sich das nach paar Minuten wieder, keine Ahnung, ob es direkt von der WaKü kommt?!


----------



## HisN (18. August 2021)

<-- tauscht nie. Kippt immer nur nach.
Da meine Wakü extern ist, wird auch beim Hardware-Wechsel nicht getauscht.
Lebt nix drinne. Ist nicht gerade umweltverträglich. Also wirds nicht weggekippt.
Bei mir ist Aquacomputer-Fertigzeug-drinne.
Gute 7 Jahre.

Bei Deiner AIO wird auch ein Chemimix drinne sein. Das Problem ist halt, dass das Zeug über die Jahre durch die Schläuche entweicht, und irgendwann ist nicht mehr genug drinne. Wenn nicht mehr genug drinne ist, dann fängts an zu glückern und wenn die Pumpe leerläuft dann kreischt sie auch gerne mal.

Hast Du denn an dem Ding überhaupt die Möglichkeit die Flüssigkeit zu wechseln, oder ist das ne akademische Betrachtung?


----------



## cyberghost74 (18. August 2021)

Nein, ich habe von alledem gar keine Ahnung, aber langsam bereue ich es, mir diese angeschafft zu haben. Dachte das Zeug in den Rohren würde für die Ewigkeit halten, schade. Hab mir das unkomplizierter vorgestellt. Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nichtmal wo ich ansetzen sollte ,ohne Angst zu haben, daß doch was ausläuft. Möchte mir am liebsten sofort so einen Dark Rock Pro 4 Luftkühler holen, die verstauben maximal.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. August 2021)

Falls es die hier ist









						be quiet! Silent Loop 280 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de
					

WaKü Sets von be quiet! | be quiet! Silent Loop 280 Komplett-Wasserkühlung :: über 3.240 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




ins Handbuch auf Seite 22 und 23 schauen.






						Bedienungsanleitung Be Quiet! Silent Loop (Deutsch - 28 Seiten)
					

Bedienungsanleitung Be Quiet! Silent Loop. Lesen Sie die Be Quiet! Silent Loop Anleitung gratis oder fragen Sie andere Be Quiet! Silent Loop-Besitzer.




					www.bedienungsanleitu.ng
				




Da steht, nach welcher Zeit ein Wechsel der Kühlflüssigkeit empfohlen wird und wie man dafür vorgehen soll.

Als Ersatz würde ich AC Double Protect nehmen. Kühler und Radi sind zwar aus Kupfer, das Zeug ist aber ein No Brainer.






						Kühlmittel
					

Kühlmittel




					shop.aquacomputer.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. August 2021)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> aber in welchen Intervallen sollte man diese warten ?


Dann, wenn es nötig ist.^^
Wasserkühlungen können, egal ob AiO oder Custom, eigentlich unbegrenzt wartungsfrei laufen. Dadurch, dass die Systeme nie 100% dicht sind ist es nötig, ab und zu ein bisschen was nachzufüllen - das kann alle 6 Monate oder alle 6 Jahre sein je nachdem wie dicht der Kreislauf ist.
Andere Wartungen sind eigentlich nicht nötig wenn man vorher alles richtig gemacht hat (und keine Weichmacher, Algen, sonstwas sich bilden können).

Bei AiOs kannste eigentlich warten bis die Kühlleistung sinkt oder du Geräusche hörst von Luftbläschen ("rauschen" der Pumpe) und dann nachfüllen. Dauert meist 3, 4, 5 Jahre bis das passiert.



cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Was ist da eigentlich drin ?


Ein Wasser-Glykol-Gemisch.



cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Oder muß man da gar nichts machen, weil es ein geschlossenes System ist ?


Wie gesagt - 100% dicht ists nie aber fast. Deswegen sind nachfüll-Intervale auch normalerweise mehrere Jahre lang.


----------



## cyberghost74 (18. August 2021)

Wo genau ist nochmal der Vorteil einer solchen WaKü, wenn man am Ende wieder mehr Lautstärke von den zusätzlichen 3x Lüftern hat ? Oder kann man damit besser übertakten ? Mir fällt selber nicht mehr der Grund ein, wieso ich mich dafür entschieden habe. Hmm..Danke ich schau mal ins Handbuch.


----------



## Schori (18. August 2021)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Wo genau ist nochmal der Vorteil einer solchen WaKü, wenn man am Ende wieder mehr Lautstärke von den zusätzlichen 3x Lüftern hat ? Oder kann man damit besser übertakten ? Mir fällt selber nicht mehr der Grund ein, wieso ich mich dafür entschieden habe. Hmm..Danke ich schau mal ins Handbuch.


Wenn man wenig Platz hat oder wegen der Optik, ansonsten würde ich einen guten Luftkühler immer einer AiO vorziehen.
Falls du wechseln willst muss es kein dark Rock pro sein. Ein Mugen 5 tut's auch.


----------



## HisN (18. August 2021)

Ohne Wakü: Wärme bleibt im Gehäuse, heizt alle Komponenten auf, und wird dann erst über die Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse entfernt.
Mit Wakü: Wärme wird direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördert, und an einer Stelle mit der Luft getauscht, die Du frei wählen kannst, z.b. 10m von Deinem Ohr entfernt, oder sogar an erst an einem Ort der so weit entfernt und so kühl ist, das man gar nix mehr davon mitbekommt. Entsprechend sinkt die Geräuschkulisse und steigt die Kühlleistung. 
Solche Wakü:  Wenn man eine Wakü im Gehäuse betreibt und dass dann vielleicht noch neben seinem Ohr auf dem Tisch stellt muss sich dann auch nicht so dolle wundern^^


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2021)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Wo genau ist nochmal der Vorteil einer solchen WaKü, wenn man am Ende wieder mehr Lautstärke von den zusätzlichen 3x Lüftern hat ?


Der Vorteil einer Wakü liegt genau darin dass man eben drei, vier, zwölf Lüfter auf entsprechender Luftaustauschfläche haben kann. So kann man dann niedrigere Temperaturen und/oder niedrigere Lautstärke erreichen.
Versuch mal mehr als 3 Lüfter auf einem Lukükörper überhaupt unter zu bringen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. August 2021)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Wo genau ist nochmal der Vorteil einer solchen WaKü


Die Wärme an einem anderen/beliebigen Ort abgeben zu können ist (neben optischen Gründen) der Vorteil.
Mit ner WaKü kannste theoretisch 250W aus CPU und 500W aus GPU nehmen und übern paar Schläuche zum Balkon transportieren und sie da abgeben.
Ein Luftkühler heizt dir dagegen immer Gehäuse (/Raum) auf.

Und du kannst beliebig große Flächen nutzen - statt einem lauten schnellen Lüfter im Gehäuse 3, 7, 15 Lüfter im nicht hörbaren Drehzahlbereich woanders.


----------



## cyberghost74 (19. August 2021)

Danke, und diese Kühlmittel kann man nach Belieben mischen ? Oder muß man das alte erst komplett entleeren so daß das neue dann homogen ist ?


----------



## Richu006 (19. August 2021)

Also ich habe im office Rechner noch eine Intel BXTS13X aus dem Jahre 2013, das war eine der ersten AIO's überhaupt (ich habs vorher jedenfalls nicht gekannt)

Das Teil ist komplett geschlossen, da kann man kein Wasser so einfach nach füllen.

Läuft seit 8 Jahren bis jetzt problemlos! Ich bin auch echt erstaunt ab dem Teil!


----------



## cyberghost74 (21. August 2021)

Habe nachgesehen im Handbuch. Muß alle 2 Jahre nachgefüllt werden, also komplett ausbauen, dann Kühlmittel kaufen und Wärmeleitpaste auch nochmal extra aufbringen. Das war nicht der Aufwand, den ich gewollt habe. Da steht auch nicht drin, ob man die Kühlmittel mischen darf oder nicht. Also sind diese WaKü nur für Leute, die gerne am PC rumbasteln.


----------



## IICARUS (21. August 2021)

Du kannst einfach destilliertes Wasser nachfüllen. In solch einer AIO wird ehe nicht viel fehlen, da macht es nichts aus etwas destilliertes Wasser hinzufügen. Fertiggemisch würde ich dazu nicht nehmen, denn dazu sollte schon bekannt sein, was genau befüllt wurde.


----------



## cyberghost74 (21. August 2021)

Destilliertes Wasser hätte ich ja, trotzdem müßte ich noch Wärmeleitpaste besorgen, oder ? Schließlich muß ich den Kopf abmontieren und wieder dran machen.


----------



## Eyren (22. August 2021)

Wo sitzt denn die Nachfüllöffnung? 

Wenn es am Radiator ist brauchst du den CPU Kühler nicht abnehmen.


----------



## cyberghost74 (23. August 2021)

Die Nachfüllöffnung ist so nicht sichtbar bei mir weil das Stromkabel bei mir oben ist und die Öffnung genau daneben.
In diesem Video sieht man das: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_lEh_FXNJhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Bequiet Support hat mir das geschrieben:

"herzlichen Dank, dass Sie mit dem be quiet! Service Kontakt aufgenommen haben.
Das  kann durchaus von zu wenig Kühlmittel im Kreislauf kommen.
Nach 2-3 Jahren kann die Kühlung gerne aufgefüllt werden.
Hierzu sollte nur destilliertes Wasser verwendet werden da die Kühlmittel nicht gemischt werden sollten."

ich muß also alles auseinanderbauen, Wärmeleitpaste auftragen und wieder zusammenbauen.
Blöd, daß die Schläuche Pechschwarz sind, dadurch sieht man gar nicht, ob da noch Luft drin ist.


----------



## IICARUS (23. August 2021)

Komplett ohne Luft wirst du es ehe nicht hinbekommen, da immer etwas Luft enthalten sein wird.
Deshalb haben auch custom Wakü's einen Ausgleichsbehälter mit verbaut.

Ganz davon abgesehen dehnt sich warmes Wasser aus und deshalb sollte ehe etwas Luft vorhanden sein.


----------



## cyberghost74 (24. August 2021)

Das Ganze ist unglaublich umständlich, alles komplett ausbauen, dann dran rumrütteln, aber nicht zuviel weil ja noch Luft drin bleiben muß. Dann Nachfüllen, Wärmeleitpaste erneuern und wieder dranschrauben und in 12 Monaten das Gleiche. Ich werde mal bei beQuiet anfragen, wie lange es dauert bis die Pumpe kaputt geht bei Nichthandeln, wenn das eh noch Jahre dauert, dann lass ich es so. 4 Jahre sind ja schon um. Ich frage mich ohnehin, wie schlimm so eine Aufhitzung der Komponenten ist, verschleissen die soviel schneller ? Gibt es da irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte ? Wenn die Pumpe noch 6 Jahre hält reicht mir das, spätestens dann hätte ich sowieso mal wieder aufgerüstet.


----------



## Eyren (24. August 2021)

Auch wenn der Kommentar nun böse klingt, aber wenn dir nach 4 Jahren die Wartung schon zu aufwendig ist, empfehle ich dir einen günstigen Luftkühler.

Da hälst du dann alle 6 Monate wenn du sowieso grad Staub saugst kurz das Rohr in den PC und hast dein Leben lang ruhe.


----------



## cyberghost74 (24. August 2021)

Das Kreischen hab ich ja seit 2-3 Jahren schon, aber erst jetzt hab ich mich gefragt woher das kommt.
So easy going ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2021)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Ich werde mal bei beQuiet anfragen, wie lange es dauert bis die Pumpe kaputt geht bei Nichthandeln


Darauf werden sie dir keine Antwort geben wollen/können.
Im Prinzip kannste wie oben gesagt warten bis entweder die Kühlleistung stark sinkt oder die Pumpe anfängt zu rauschen weil sie Luft zieht. Das kann nach einem Jahr so sein oder nach 10.
Wenn man von normaler Nutzung und Umgebung ausgeht würde ich aber 5 Jahre wartungsfreien Betrieb schon als realistisch ansehen.



cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ohnehin, wie schlimm so eine Aufhitzung der Komponenten ist, verschleissen die soviel schneller ? Gibt es da irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte ?


Was genau meinst du?
Ja, Chips verschleißen schneller wenn sie heißer sind (siehe Blacksche Gleichung...) aber in Bereiche wo das für Normaluser eine Rolle spielt kommste sowieso nicht (weil moderne CHips lange vorher drosseln/abschalten) und schon gar nicht bei so starken Kühllösungen.
Etwas älter aber zu dem Thema passender Text:





						Alkis Blog #35 - Vorsicht: Heiße Oberfläche
					

Hier gibts mal wieder eine Erweiterung der Reihe Tippe die Antwort auf ständig wiederkehrende Fragen nur einmal in den Blog um nicht ständig alles neu erklären zu müssen.   Heute: Ist meine CPU zu heiß!?     Diese Frage wird gefühlt mehrmals täglich in dieser und vielen ähnlichen Formen im...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## cyberghost74 (24. August 2021)

Ich meine, die PCs sind ja früher auch nicht ruckzuck kaputt gegangen bei Luftkühlern, als es noch keine WaKü gab. Da hat man eben vorne reingesaugt und hinten oder oben wieder raus. Deshalb interessiert es mich, inwiefern ein PC dadurch länger lebt ? Wenn ihr alle sagt, es ist besser mit WaKü dann muß es doch auch Studien darüber geben oder ist das reine Theorie ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2021)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Deshalb interessiert es mich, inwiefern ein PC dadurch länger lebt ? Wenn ihr alle sagt, es ist besser mit WaKü dann muß es doch auch Studien darüber geben oder ist das reine Theorie ?


Es ist nahezu reine Theorie.
Um das nachzuweisen müsste es wie du sagst kontrollierte Studien mit mehreren tausend Systemen über viele Jahre bis Jahrzehnte (!) geben - was selbstverständlich keiner macht.

PC-Hardware hat insbesondere in den teilen die für solche Kühlungen relevant sind so lange Haltbarkeiten dass es niemanden interessiert ob eine CPU oder GPU jetzt 10, 12 oder 15 oder 20 Jahre hält - denn in den Zeiträumen werden sie bei performanten Systemen sowieso lange vorher ausgetauscht. Die CPU und die GPU selbst sind mitunter die Bauteile, die mit Abstand am seltensten kaputtgehen (egal ob sie 40 oder 90 °C heiß sind). PCs sterben wegen defekten Netzteilen, Platinen, Kondensatoren, (v)Ram-Steinen usw. - aber dass wirklich mal eine CPU oder eine GPU aus Verschleißgründen kaputtgeht ist extrem selten, völlig unabhängig davon unter welchen bedingungen sie lief (extrem-OC mal ausgenommen, damit kriegste sowas durchaus schnell klein - vorrangig wegen extrem hoher Spannungen).

Die Theorie ist klar und eindeutig bewiesen - kühle Siliziumchips leben statistisch länger. Nur ist das im normalen Endkundenbereich eher eine Gewissensberuhigung als ein tatsächlicher Nutzen wenn du deine CPU bei 70 statt 90°C laufen lässt.


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2021)

Ich habe seit fast zehn Jahren keine Filter mehr im System und keine Durchflussüberwachung. Läuft dennoch tadellos.


----------



## Eyren (25. August 2021)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Das Kreischen hab ich ja seit 2-3 Jahren schon, aber erst jetzt hab ich mich gefragt woher das kommt.
> So easy going ist das auch nicht.


Ein Grund mehr weshalb du Abstand nehmen solltest von allem was nicht absolut Basic ist.
Dich interessiert das ganze Thema nicht genug so das du 2 Jahre ein kreischendes Bauteil in deinem PC akzeptierst. Jetzt wo du das Problem erkannt hast, ist dir der Aufwand zum abstellen zu groß.  Eher möchtest du das Bauteil weiter dem langsam Tod überlassen statt 30-45min Zeit und 10€ zu investieren.
Rüste um auf Luftkühler und hab deine ruhe.


cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Ich meine, die PCs sind ja früher auch nicht ruckzuck kaputt gegangen bei Luftkühlern, als es noch keine WaKü gab. Da hat man eben vorne reingesaugt und hinten oder oben wieder raus. Deshalb interessiert es mich, inwiefern ein PC dadurch länger lebt ? Wenn ihr alle sagt, es ist besser mit WaKü dann muß es doch auch Studien darüber geben oder ist das reine Theorie ?


Kaum einer baut eine WaKü wegen der Langlebigkeit der zu kühlenden Komponenten.
99% der Leute die ich kenne sei es online oder im realen Leben besitzen eine WaKü wegen:

-Optik
-Platz
-Basteldrang
-bessere OC-Verhalten
-Lautstärke

Mir hat noch keiner gesagt:" oh wow dank WaKü hält mein Ryzen jetzt 23.9 Jahre statt nur 23.7 Jahre."

Und insbesondere solch AIO-Lösungen wie deine bequiet verbaut man primär wegen Optik und Platzmangel. Denn wirklich Kühler bzw. Leiser als mit einem LuKü wird es damit auch nicht.


----------



## cyberghost74 (25. August 2021)

Ja, war definitiv ein Fehlkauf.


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2021)

Es gibt AIOs die komplett Wartungsfrei sind und noch nicht mal die Möglichkeit bieten was nachzufüllen.

Das Wartungsfrei kommt aber nur durch Neukauf zustande, da diese AIOs auch Wasser mit der Zeit verlieren und durch die ALU Radiatoren mit der Zeit die Kühler so oxidieren, das sie sich zusetzen. Daher sagt man denen auch nach, das sie etwa 5-7 Jahre halten, aber in dieser Zeit schleichend an Kühlleistung verlieren.

AIOs wie z.B. von Alphacool, die problemlos erweitert und gewartet werden können, halten daher auch um ein vielfaches länger. Wer aber nichts mit Wartung zu tun haben möchte, der muss halt immer wieder Geld dazu ausgeben und sich eine neue AIO kaufen oder ganz auf Wasserkühlung verzichten und beim Luftkühler bleiben.

Eine AIO macht im Vergleich zu einem Luftkühler ehe nicht viel aus, da sie nicht vergleichbar mit einer custom Wakü ist. Eine custom Wakü würde sich aber auch nicht groß Unterscheiden, würden nicht mehrere Radiatoren verbaut sein. Denn nur dieser Unterschied macht eine Wasserkühlung, leiser und kühler und nicht aufgrund dessen, weil mit Wasser gekühlt wird.

Eine AIO hat daher nur die Vorteile der Optik und alles schön aufgeräumt verbaut zu haben und jederzeit auch überall dran kommen zu können, weil nichts von einem großem fettem Kühler verdeckt wird. Prozessoren lassen sich im allgemeinem immer schwer kühlen und da wird eine Wasserkühlung auch nicht viel  mehr verrichten können. Besonders dann nicht, wenn es sich nur um eine AIO mit einer gewissen Fläche des Radiators handelt.

Eine AIO ist auch eine gute Zwischenlösung, wer auf Wasser umsteigen möchte und nicht direkt soviel Geld ausgeben möchte, was eine custom Wakü kosten würde. Ganz von dem ganzen Aufwand abgesehen, was bei einer custom Wakü durch das eigene zusammenbauen noch dazu kommt. Aber auch eine custom Wakü ist nicht wartungsfrei und wer sich damit nicht gerne beschäftigt, der ist ehe bei einer Wasserkühlung fehl am Platz. Aber auch eine custom Wakü kann gut 2-4 Jahre komplett ohne Wartung auskommen und wenn der AGB groß genug ist, muss in dieser Zeit noch nicht mal Wasser nachgefüllt werden. Das befüllen einer Wasserkühlung ist aber mit einem Ausgleichsbehälter um ein vielfaches einfacher und kann auch im eingebautem Zustand erfolgen.

Aber mit einer custom Wakü geht es meist eher um das Hobby, sich was Einzigartiges geschaffen zu haben und die Kühlung selbst steht oft gar nicht an erster Stelle. In manchen Fällen mit genug Fläche auch damit der Rechner so leise wie möglich ausfällt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein Bild was z.B. bei mir an Temperaturen und Lüfterdrehlen während eines Spiels anliegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyberghost74 (26. August 2021)

Alleine schon der Begriff "Geschlossene Wasserkühlung" ist ja schon gelogen, wenn da trotzdem was austreten kann.
Kein Wunder, daß ich da drauf reingefallen bin.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2021)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Alleine schon der Begriff "Geschlossene Wasserkühlung" ist ja schon gelogen, wenn da trotzdem was austreten kann.


Nö. Es geht nur um einen geschlossenen Kreislauf, von 100%tig dicht ist nirgends die Rede - geht auch technisch bei den allermeisten Produkten nicht im Privatbereich/mit verhältnismäßigen Mitteln.
Dein Heizungskreislauf der Zentralheizung im Haus, der Kühlwasserkreislauf oder Bremsflüssigkeitssystem im Auto sind auch "geschlossen", aber nichts davon ist so dicht dass man nicht alle paar Jahre mal was nachfüllen müsste.

Dass diese Dinge ganz minimale (Diffusions-)Verluste erleiden ist technisch nur mit sehr hohem Aufwand zu vermeiden, das würde denen niemand bezahlen wollen. Echte Dichtheit gibts nur da wos entweder gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist (Kühlmittelkreislauf im Kühlschrank beispielsweise, da brauchste (/kannste) in 20 Jahren nix nachfüllen) oder wo es zwingend funktionsnotwendig ist (beispielsweise Heliumgefüllte Festplatten).


----------



## Eyren (27. August 2021)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Alleine schon der Begriff "Geschlossene Wasserkühlung" ist ja schon gelogen, wenn da trotzdem was austreten kann.
> Kein Wunder, daß ich da drauf reingefallen bin.


Weder hat dich jemand angelogen noch hat ein Hersteller dich versucht zu täuschen. 

Du hast dich nicht informiert und bist lediglich von dem ausgegangen was du dir gewünscht hast.

Da kann niemand etwas für ausser dir selber. In Zeiten des Internets hätte man mit ca. 30min Recherche die vor und Nachteile der einzelnen Kühlmöglichkeiten raus finden können.


----------



## IICARUS (27. August 2021)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Alleine schon der Begriff "Geschlossene Wasserkühlung" ist ja schon gelogen, wenn da trotzdem was austreten kann.


Solch ein Begriff gibt es auch gar nicht, denn was wäre dann eine offene Wasserkühlung, eine die ausläuft, wenn der Rechner auf der Seite liegt?  
Alle meine eigene Wasserkühlungssysteme, die ich mir selbst aufgebaut habe, sind immer geschlossen gewesen, sonst würde ja ständig Wasser auslaufen. 

Solch ein Begriff fungiert nur in manchen Foren herum und ist genau genommen auch falsch, denn ich kann meine Systeme in jede beliebige Position drehen, ohne das Wasser ausläuft. 

Der richtige Fachbegriff unterscheidet zwischen einer "_Modular aufgebauten_" Wasserkühlung und einer "_kompakt aufgebauten"_ Wasserkühlung, was bereits vormontiert und befüllt ausgeliefert wird.

*Denn das Grundprinzip bis auf dem fehlendem Ausgleichsbehälter ist immer gleich.*
Deshalb ist eine AIO und auch eine custom Wasserkühlung *immer* ein geschlossenes System.


----------



## valandil (27. August 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Es gibt AIOs die komplett Wartungsfrei sind und noch nicht mal die Möglichkeit bieten was nachzufüllen.
> 
> Das Wartungsfrei kommt aber nur durch Neukauf zustande, da diese AIOs auch Wasser mit der Zeit verlieren und durch die ALU Radiatoren mit der Zeit die Kühler so oxidieren, das sie sich zusetzen. Daher sagt man denen auch nach, das sie etwa 5-7 Jahre halten, aber in dieser Zeit schleichend an Kühlleistung verlieren.
> 
> ...


Das ist nicht so ganz richtig mit Luft vs. Wasser. 
Die vergleichsweise hohe Wärmekapazität des Kühlmediums Wasser begünstigt die Wärmeaufnahme von kleinflächigen Wärmequellen, wie sie in einem Rechner typisch sind. Zudem puffert der Wasserkreislauf einiges an Verlustleistung weg bis sie am Radiator abgeführt wird. 

Es gibt gute Gründe dafür, reine Optik ist es nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (27. August 2021)

valandil schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so ganz richtig mit Luft vs. Wasser.
> Die vergleichsweise hohe Wärmekapazität des Kühlmediums Wasser begünstigt die Wärmeaufnahme von kleinflächigen Wärmequellen, wie sie in einem Rechner typisch sind. Zudem puffert der Wasserkreislauf einiges an Verlustleistung weg bis sie am Radiator abgeführt wird.


Das Wasser nimmt die Wärme besser auf, aber Wasser alleine reicht zum Kühlen nicht aus, weil sich das Wasser immer weiter aufwärmen würde. Das Wasser muss immer durch ein Radiator wieder heruntergekühlt werden und dieses macht oft den Unterschied aus. Denn mit mehr Fläche kann zugleich mehr Wasser heruntergekühlt werden und wenn eine bestimmte Wassertemperatur erreicht wird, müssen Lüfter auch nicht so schnell laufen. Dadurch wird auch eine Wasserkühlung mit mehreren verbauten Radiatoren leiser und kühler.

Das ist bei einer AIO jedoch nicht möglich, weil hier nur eine gewisse Fläche vorhanden ist.
Eine modular aufgebaute Wasserkühlung, was nur ein Radiator beinhaltet, wird daher Kühltechnisch nicht besser als eine AIO ausfallen. Eine custom Wasserkühlung fällt daher als Vergleich nur dann besser aus, wenn auch mehr Fläche der Radiatoren mit verbaut werden.

Es macht zwischen Luft und einer AIO kein großen Unterschied, weil sich auch eine AIO so stark aufheizen kann, das je nach Wassertemperatur auch gewisse Temperaturen entstehen. Mit einer 240er AIO, was ich mal extra ein Temperatursensor mit angebaut hatte, lag unter Last auch eine Wassertemperatur von 45°C an und rechnet man nun noch 12-15°C Delta dazu, dann kommt auch eine CPU-Temperatur von mindestens 60°C hierbei raus. Das Delta kann aber je nach CPU noch höher ausfallen und oft ist das Problem, dass egal ob Luft oder Wasser im Kern des Prozessors die Hitze so schnell ansteigt, das diese nicht schnell genug abgeführt werden kann. Dann bringt auch ein custom Loop mit 10 Radiatoren und eine Wassertemperatur von 25°C nichts.



valandil schrieb:


> Es gibt gute Gründe dafür, reine Optik ist es nicht.


Ja alles kompakt (Kompaktwasserkühlung) verbaut zu haben... ? 

Kann mich mal an einem Fall erinnern, wo ein Frontlüfter aus dem Rechner meiner Tochter defekt war und ausgetauscht werden musste. Der Lüfter war schnell ausgetauscht, aber am Anschluss am Mainboard kam ich wegen dem dicken fettem Luftkühler nicht dran. Erst als ich die Grafikkarte die sehr dicht am CPU-Kühler hing, ausbaute, kam ich an diesem Anschluss dran. Der festverbaute Laufwerkskäftig, was dicht an der Grafikkarte und dem CPU-Kühler saß, machte das Ganze auch nicht einfacher.

Oder manche Arbeitsspeicher die eine bestimmte Höhe haben, die dann unter einem fettem Klotz nicht darunter passen oder dessen schönen RGBs für die Katz sind. Natürlich gibt es mehr Gründe, die nicht nur was mit Optik zu tun haben.

Aber mache Leute glauben mit einer AIO die CPU Temperatur viel besser als mit Luft herunterkühlen zu können und das wird nie der Fall sein, daher spreche ich dann bei einer AIO von optischen Gründe, weil eine CPU selbst mit einem custom Loop nicht unendlich tief heruntergekühlt werden kann. Als ich vor Jahren von Luft auf Wasser umgestiegen bis und sowohl Gehäuse und Hardware gleich geblieben ist, hatte ich eine Temperatur unterschied von 10°C was ich gut machen konnte. Zu bedenke ist aber noch, da ich mir damals einen 420er + 240er Radiator verbaut hatte und mit einer AIO mit nur einem Radiator nicht solch ein großer Temperaturunterschied entstanden wäre.

Viele die sich aber eine AIO verbauen, sind dem Glauben nahe, sich um 20-30°C zu verbessern, was nie zutreffen wird. Entweder erreicht man dieselbe Temperatur oder der Temperaturunterschied wird nur gering besser ausfallen. Einem Prozessor werden aber 5-10°C Unterschied egal sein und auch bei einer custom Wasserkühlung spielt es im Grunde auch keine Rolle ob der Prozessor und die Grafikkarte Temperaturen von einem Luftgekühltem System oder einer Wasserkühlung erreichen. Die meisten Gründe sind daher nicht nur die Temperaturen, sondern auch alles etwas leiser hinzubekommen und mit speziellen Aufbauten auch viel mit Optik.

Als ich auf Wasser umgebaut habe, stand nur die Optik im Vordergrund und ggf. doch noch etwas leiser zu kommen. Denn gute Temperaturen hatte ich bereits und das System war selbst unter Last sogar noch angenehm laut. Mit meiner Wasserkühlung erreiche ich eine Wassertemperatur, wo mein Rechner selbst unter Last noch komplett lautlos ist und im Vordergrund stand immer auch die Optik an erster Stelle.

An erster Stelle steht daher nicht immer alles kompakt zu haben, sondern leiser, kühler und sich was Eigenes selbst aufgebaut zu haben. Was das ganze mit der Zeit kostet ganz von abgesehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Radiator was links im Bild steht ist nicht der einzige, habe noch 1x 420 + 1x 240 intern verbaut.

Mein Prozessor erreicht im Schnitt (Games) an die 60-65°C, obwohl ich soviel Fläche verbaut habe und die Wassertemperatur bei nur 30°C liegt. Hätte ich eine AIO verbaut mit einer Wassertemperatur von 45°C, dann musste ich diese 15°C noch mit dazu zählen und dann würde mein Prozessor an die 80°C erreichen. Meine Grafikkarte bekomme ich auf 39-43°C, je nach Game. Daher wirkt sich das ganze Kühltechnisch eher auf die Grafikkarte verstärkt aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem Luftkühler würden jetzt noch etwa 5°C dazu kommen oder je nach Gehäuse und Position des Radiators die gleichen Temperaturen dabei entstehen. Denn bei einer AIO wird entweder die Luft vorne bezogen und dadurch verschlechtert sich etwas die GPU-Temperatur oder der Radiator wird oben verbaut und bekommt die ganze Abwärme der Luftgekühlten Grafikkarte mit ab. Dadurch steigt auch wiederum die Wassertemperatur, was wiederum eine etwas schlechtere CPU-Temperatur bewirkt.


----------



## valandil (27. August 2021)

Warum ist dein 420 + 240er Radiator intern verbaut? Das ist eigentlich kontraproduktiv, da man die Wärme nicht im Gehäuse haben will wenn man schon eine eigens angefertigte Wasserkühlung verbaut. So heizt man indirekt alle zu kühlenden Komponenten wieder auf. 

Bei den ~420W Gesamtleistung würde der MoRa 360 mit 3x 360er Radiatoren locker ausreichen, wenn man von 75W pro 120mm Radiator ausgeht.


----------



## IICARUS (27. August 2021)

Weil mein Mora nicht von Anfang an mit eingeplant war.

Der kam erst ein paar Monate später dazu und dann habe ich einfach die intern verbauten Radiatoren belassen. Immerhin kann ich jetzt dadurch mit Idle die Lüfter auf den Mora ganz ausstellen und erst ab 30°C Wassertemperatur mitlaufen lassen. Die internen verbauten Lüfter bewirken dann mit etwa 350 U/min dazu, das zum einen noch ein geringer Luftstrom besteht und auch meine Wassertemperatur so niedrig bleibt, das die Lüfter auf dem Mora nicht ständig ein und abschalten müssen.

Zudem kann mein System selbst unter Last problemlos auch ohne dem Mora betrieben werden. Denn der dient im Grunde nur dazu, das mein System lautlos mit Games und Anwendungen bleibt. Aber Temperaturtechnisch würden die intern verbauten Radiatoren bereits vollkommen ausreichen. Mein Rechner wäre damit dann zwar nicht mehr lautlos, aber immer noch relativ leise. Mein Rechner steht aber im Wohnzimmer, wo auch andere Familienangehörige mit dabei sitzen und ggf. Fernsehen wollen, daher sollte mein Rechner Overkill ausfallen, damit er so leise wie möglich ausfallen wird.

Momentaner Zustand meines Systems (Idle/Office).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter Last laufen alle Lüfter mit etwa 550 U/min.

Ich könnte sie auch noch langsamer laufen lassen, aber diese Drehzahl ist für mich ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke der Lüfter und der draus resultierenden Wassertemperatur.


valandil schrieb:


> Warum ist dein 420 + 240er Radiator intern verbaut? Das ist eigentlich kontraproduktiv, da man die Wärme nicht im Gehäuse haben will wenn man schon eine eigens angefertigte Wasserkühlung verbaut.


Dadurch dass das Wasser mit dem Mora mit unterstützt wird, heizen sich die intern verbauten Radiatoren auch nicht so stark auf. Dadurch entsteht auch im Gehäuse keine hohe Temperatur. Unter Last erreicht mein Loop eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 30°C und daher wird davon nur etwas ins Gehäuse befördert, was sich auch deshalb nicht so stark auswirkt.

Unter Last komme ich daher selbst im Hochsommer mit 30°C Raumtemperatur nicht höher als 38°C im Gehäuse. Mit normalen Temperaturen (Raumtemperatur um die 22-24°C) unter Last sind es daher um die 32-35°C, was für alle intern verbaute Komponente kein Problem darstellt und sie deshalb immer noch gut gekühlt werden. Aus diesem Grund sehe ich es nicht als kontraproduktiv an, weil die Temperaturen, die dadurch entstehen, vollkommen in Ordnung sind. Wobei bei mir davon nur der Chipsatz und die Laufwerke betroffen sind, denn meine Spannungswandler, CPU und GPU werden mit Wasser gekühlt und diese Temperaturen sind dann wiederum von meinen verbauten Radiatoren und der Drehzahlen der Lüfter abhängig.


----------



## IICARUS (27. August 2021)

valandil schrieb:


> Bei den ~420W Gesamtleistung würde der MoRa 360 mit 3x 360er Radiatoren locker ausreichen, wenn man von 75W pro 120mm Radiator ausgeht.


Natürlich, aber wieso sollte ich mich Kühltechnisch verschlechtern, wenn die Fläche, die ich bereits verbaut habe, bereits existiert. 
Mit solchen Berechnungen kommt man oft auch nicht kühl und leise, sondern besagt nur, was mindestens verbaut sein sollte. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich in Games auf ~500 Watt  komme. Deine 420 Watt hatte ich noch mit meiner vorherigen 2080S Grafikkarte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valandil (27. August 2021)

100W pro 120mm Radiator gilt als "gut machbar".
75W pro 120mm Radiator kann "leise" abgeführt werden.

500W / 75W  = 6,66 * 120mm Radiator -> 2x360mm oder 2/3 vom MoRa  

Der ganze MoRa 360 sollte mit 675W "leise" gut fertig werden.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. August 2021)

valandil schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so ganz richtig mit Luft vs. Wasser.


Jo, weil jeder Luftkühler mit Heatpipes auch ne Wakü ist, wenn man es genau nimmt.


valandil schrieb:


> Die vergleichsweise hohe Wärmekapazität des Kühlmediums Wasser begünstigt die Wärmeaufnahme von kleinflächigen Wärmequellen, wie sie in einem Rechner typisch sind.


Was bei der Heatpipe genauso ist. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass in der Wakü das Wasser generell im flüssigen Zustand aktiv gefördert wird.


valandil schrieb:


> Zudem puffert der Wasserkreislauf einiges an Verlustleistung weg bis sie am Radiator abgeführt wird.


Was Temperaturanstiege der Kühlung nur verzögert. 


valandil schrieb:


> So heizt man indirekt alle zu kühlenden Komponenten wieder auf.


Ganz sicher nicht. Wärme strömt immer von warm nach kalt, von  daher sind die wassergekühlten Komponenten immer wärmer als das Kühlwasser, was wiederum immer wärmer als die Abluft ist. Lediglich Sekundärkomponenten wie RAM, Spannungswandler,... und was sonst noch so direkt mit der Gehäuseluft gekühlt wird, fällt vielleicht wärmer aus. 


valandil schrieb:


> 500W / 75W  = 6,66 * 120mm Radiator -> 2x360mm oder 2/3 vom MoRa


Sag das all denen, die am Ende doch den ganzen Mora gekauft haben, weil es mit 2 360ern in einem (am besten noch schlecht belüfteten) Gehäuse doch zu laut war. Die Regel war mal gut, als PCs generell noch lauter waren und vor allem als die Hardware noch geringere Deltas zum Kühlmedium hatte. Heutzutage sollte man, damit sich Wakü lohnt, schon auf 50W/120er gehen.


----------



## valandil (27. August 2021)

Heat Pipes, bzw. deren Medium, können Wärme schnell abführen, sind also bei kurzen Spitzen besser als Wasser (Gas <-> Wasser Wechsel). Bei längerer Belastung ist Wasser aufgrund der höheren Kapazität besser. Da man in einem PC öfter länger am Stück die Komponenten belastet, ist somit mehr Kapazität besser. Deshalb ist auch eine custom loop hier "besser" als eine AiO, da einfach mehr Wasser zur Verfügung steht und die Kühlung dies über einen längeren Zeitraum abführen kann. Kombiniert mit einer großen Radiatorfläche geht dies meist leise. 

Sobald der Radiator aber im Inneren des Gehäuses seine Wärme an die Luft überträgt (Luft-Wasser Tauscher), wird die Luft im Gehäuse erwärmt. 
Ergo erwärmen sich alle Komponenten (CPU, Mainboard, Wandler, GPU, RAM, Festplatten, ...) durch die Abwärme des Radiators. 
Im Sommer sind die Temperaturen der zu kühlenden Komponenten höher als im Winter wenn man die Drehzahl/Pumpe gleich lässt, oder?  

Wenn man schon die Möglichkeit eines externen Radiators hat, sollte man doch alle Internen aussortieren. Ein 360er MoRa sollte alles leise abführen können was man sich normal in den PC packt.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. August 2021)

valandil schrieb:


> Heat Pipes, bzw. deren Medium, können Wärme schnell abführen, sind also bei kurzen Spitzen besser als Wasser (Gas <-> Wasser Wechsel). Bei längerer Belastung ist Wasser aufgrund der höheren Kapazität besser.


Schade nur, dass bis zum Kühlerboden von kurzen Spitzen meist sowieso nichts mehr zu sehen ist. Und da die Verdampfung ohnehin nur besser funktioniert, wenn die Temperatur in der Heatpipe ansteigt (sonst tut sich da gar nicht mehr als vor der Spitze) und man unter Wasser noch eine ganze Weile kühle Flüssigkeit bekommt, hat sich der Vorteil auch erledigt.


valandil schrieb:


> Da man in einem PC öfter länger am Stück die Komponenten belastet, ist somit mehr Kapazität besser. Deshalb ist auch eine custom loop hier "besser" als eine AiO, da einfach mehr Wasser zur Verfügung steht und die Kühlung dies über einen längeren Zeitraum abführen kann.


Das hat mit der vorhandenen Wassermenge mal so gar nichts zu tun. Entscheidend ist nur, wie gut die Wakü die Wärme abgeben kann. Ja, Wasser hat eine Wärmekapazität und verzögert so ein Aufheizen. Mehr Wasser = mehr Verzögerung. Aber solange die Wärmemenge, die im Wasser landet, und die Wärmemenge, die wieder abgeführt wird, nicht ganz genau gleich ist, ändert sich was bei der Wassertemperatur.  Der Vorteil des custom Loops ist schlicht, dass man weit mehr Radifläche zur Verfügung haben kann und somit die Wärme auch leichter vom Wasser an die Luft bekommt. Mit der Wassermenge im Kreislauf hat das bei normalen Wassermengen erst mal nichts zu tun. Wenn ich jetzt ne 1000l Regentonne hinstelle, dann ist die Verzögerung so groß, dass man einen Vorteil daraus zieht. Bei normalen Kreisläufen mit allenfalls 3, oder lass es meinetwegen sogar 10l Flüssigkeit sein, verzögert die Wassermenge nicht viel. Das kann man sogar ausrechnen.


valandil schrieb:


> Kombiniert mit einer großen Radiatorfläche geht dies meist leise.


Eben. Die Radiatorfläche, nicht die Wassermenge, entscheidet. 


valandil schrieb:


> Sobald der Radiator aber im Inneren des Gehäuses seine Wärme an die Luft überträgt (Luft-Wasser Tauscher), wird die Luft im Gehäuse erwärmt.


Und ist immer noch kühler als das Wasser.


valandil schrieb:


> Ergo erwärmen sich alle Komponenten (CPU, Mainboard, Wandler, GPU, RAM, Festplatten, ...) durch die Abwärme des Radiators.


Nö. Die wassergekühlten Komponenten scheren sich kein bisschen um die Luft im Case. Nur die Sekundärkomponenten laufen dann vielleicht bisschen wärmer, na und?


valandil schrieb:


> Im Sommer sind die Temperaturen der zu kühlenden Komponenten höher als im Winter wenn man die Drehzahl/Pumpe gleich lässt, oder?


Genau wie das Kühlwasser. Deshalb sind die Komponenten ja wärmer.


valandil schrieb:


> Wenn man schon die Möglichkeit eines externen Radiators hat, sollte man doch alle Internen aussortieren. Ein 360er MoRa sollte alles leise abführen können was man sich normal in den PC packt.


Wieso denn, mehr Fläche schadet nicht. Der Vorteil mag nicht so groß sein, aber unterschätz mal nicht die zusätzliche Fläche. Rechnerisch wäre das wieder ein 2/3 Mora dazu, der natürlich weniger wirksam arbeitet, aber er arbeitet.


----------



## IICARUS (27. August 2021)

valandil schrieb:


> Deshalb ist auch eine custom loop hier "besser" als eine AiO, da einfach mehr Wasser zur Verfügung steht und die Kühlung dies über einen längeren Zeitraum abführen kann.


Das ist falsch, denn wenn ich alle meine 14 Lüfter in einem Game ausstelle, wird meine Wassertemperatur langsam, aber sicher immer näher an die 50°C ansteigen. Habe ich schon mehrmals getestet und bei 47°C dann abgebrochen und die Lüfter wieder zugeschaltet. Mehr Wasser bewirkt nur, das solche Temperaturen erst später eintreten.

Custom bedeutet auch nur modular aufgebaut, denn wenn du dir hierzu einfach nur ein Radiator + Pumpe + Kühler verbaust, hast du keinerlei Vorteiler gegenüber einer AIO und da spielen dann deine 50ml mehr Wasser die im AGB sind, irgendwann auch keine Rolle mehr.

Der Rechner meines Sohnes als Beispiel kommt mit einem 360er + 240er Radiator mit seinem 3900X und einer 2080 Super gut aus. Aber erreicht hierbei eine Wassertemperatur bis zu 42°C + und mehr. Dadurch reicht es auch Kühltechnisch aus und er ist auch etwas leiser als zuvor mit Luftgekühlt, aber leise und Kühl ist was anderes. Ein Mora möchte er sich aber nicht hinstellen und das muss er auch  nicht haben, da die Temperaturen zwar nicht ganz so niedrig wie bei mir sind, aber immer noch unbedenklich sind. Alleine in seinem Zimmer mit Kopfhörer sitzend, macht es auch nichts aus, wenn sein Rechner nicht ganz so leise ausfällt.


----------



## valandil (27. August 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass bis zum Kühlerboden von kurzen Spitzen meist sowieso nichts mehr zu sehen ist. Und da die Verdampfung ohnehin nur besser funktioniert, wenn die Temperatur in der Heatpipe ansteigt (sonst tut sich da gar nicht mehr als vor der Spitze) und man unter Wasser noch eine ganze Weile kühle Flüssigkeit bekommt, hat sich der Vorteil auch erledigt.
> 
> Das hat mit der vorhandenen Wassermenge mal so gar nichts zu tun. Entscheidend ist nur, wie gut die Wakü die Wärme abgeben kann. Ja, Wasser hat eine Wärmekapazität und verzögert so ein Aufheizen. Mehr Wasser = mehr Verzögerung. Aber solange die Wärmemenge, die im Wasser landet, und die Wärmemenge, die wieder abgeführt wird, nicht ganz genau gleich ist, ändert sich was bei der Wassertemperatur.  Der Vorteil des custom Loops ist schlicht, dass man weit mehr Radifläche zur Verfügung haben kann und somit die Wärme auch leichter vom Wasser an die Luft bekommt. Mit der Wassermenge im Kreislauf hat das bei normalen Wassermengen erst mal nichts zu tun. Wenn ich jetzt ne 1000l Regentonne hinstelle, dann ist die Verzögerung so groß, dass man einen Vorteil daraus zieht. Bei normalen Kreisläufen mit allenfalls 3, oder lass es meinetwegen sogar 10l Flüssigkeit sein, verzögert die Wassermenge nicht viel. Das kann man sogar ausrechnen.
> 
> ...


Natürlich kann man es ausrechnen  (Zahlen gerundet)

Um 1L Wasser von 20° auf 30° mit 500W zu erhitzen brauche ich 1,5 min.
Um 10L Wasser von 20° auf 30° mit 500W zu erhitzen brauche ich 14 min (x10) usw. Also gibt mehr Wasser 1:1 mehr Wärmekapazität. 

Somit hat der Radiator weniger Energie die gleichzeitig an die Luft abgegeben werden muss. 

Deshalb kann man, um einen Chiller zu entlasten, einen Pufferspeicher voran installieren. Entsprechend groß bemessen gibt es dem System mehr Kapazität um Wärme abzuführen.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. August 2021)

Und wenn die Last über 1 Stunde anhält? Dann hat sich die Sache mit dem Puffern erledigt. Abseits von Benchmarks ist sowas gar nicht mal ungewöhnlich, dass über mehrere Stunden lang konstant Volllast gefahren wird. Puffer halten eben nur eine Weile und sind irgendwann aufgebraucht. Von daher, kein Argument pro Wasser. Bei CPUs ist es tatsächlich nur die größere Radiatorfläche. Bei Grafikkarten ist es bisschen anders, aber auch da bleibt der Grundsatz gleich.


----------



## IICARUS (27. August 2021)

Mit 2,5 Liter, brauche ich 40-50min um etwa 47°C Wassertemperatur in Games ohne laufende Lüfter zu erreichen.

Das Wasser würde aber weiter an Temperatur zunehmen, würde ich die Lüfter nicht einschalten. Meine verbauten Radiatoren und die Füllmenge würde daher in meinem Fall nicht ausreichen, alles passiv unter Last kühlen zu können. Der Vorteil einer modularen Wasserkühlung kommt daher erst dann, sobald genug Fläche verbaut ist. Aber nur weil jemand behauptet eine custom Wakü verbaut zu haben, sagt nichts über dem Umfang der Kühlung aus und wird hier nicht genug Fläche mit verbaut sein, wird es im Vergleich einer AIO auch keinerlei Vorteile bringen.

Denn worin liegt der Unterschied, wenn eine AIO und auch eine custom Wakü 42°C Wassertemperatur erreichen? Genau, es gibt kein Unterschied, der Prozessor würde dieselbe Temperatur erreichen. Klar die custom Wakü braucht dazu ein paar Minuten länger, macht aber am Ende den Apfel nicht reifer.


----------



## valandil (27. August 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Und wenn die Last über 1 Stunde anhält? Dann hat sich die Sache mit dem Puffern erledigt. Abseits von Benchmarks ist sowas gar nicht mal ungewöhnlich, dass über mehrere Stunden lang konstant Volllast gefahren wird. Puffer halten eben nur eine Weile und sind irgendwann aufgebraucht. Von daher, kein Argument pro Wasser. Bei CPUs ist es tatsächlich nur die größere Radiatorfläche. Bei Grafikkarten ist es bisschen anders, aber auch da bleibt der Grundsatz gleich.


Der Radiator mit seinen Lüftern arbeitet doch weiterhin. Dies ist nur eine Rechnung wenn sich kein Wärmetauscher im System befindet. 
Je mehr Kapazität ein System hat, desto weniger Energie muss ein Wärmetauscher gleichzeitig abführen um die Temperatur zu halten/senken. 

Ihr müsst mir nicht glauben  die Physik dahinter kann ich aber auch nicht ändern


IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit 2,5 Liter, brauche ich 40-50min um etwa 47°C Wassertemperatur in Games ohne laufende Lüfter zu erreichen.
> 
> Das Wasser würde aber weiter an Temperatur zunehmen, würde ich die Lüfter nicht einschalten. Meine verbauten Radiatoren und die Füllmenge würde daher in meinem Fall nicht ausreichen, alles passiv unter Last kühlen zu können. Der Vorteil einer modularen Wasserkühlung kommt daher erst dann, sobald genug Fläche verbaut ist. Aber nur weil jemand behauptet eine custom Wakü verbaut zu haben, sagt nichts über dem Umfang der Kühlung aus und wird hier nicht genug Fläche mit verbaut sein, wird es im Vergleich einer AIO auch keinerlei Vorteile bringen.
> 
> Denn worin liegt der Unterschied, wenn eine AIO und auch eine custom Wakü 42°C Wassertemperatur erreichen? Genau, es gibt kein Unterschied, der Prozessor würde dieselbe Temperatur erreichen. Klar die custom Wakü braucht dazu ein paar Minuten länger, macht aber am Ende den Apfel nicht reifer.


Vollkommen richtig mit der Erwärmung. 
Wenn man von 23° auf 47° ausgeht wird nur effektiv 80-100W in das Wasser eingetragen, der Rest geht passiv beim Transport im Radiator/den Schläuchen bereits verloren. Diese 80-100W müssen dann von Lüftern getauscht werden.


----------



## IICARUS (27. August 2021)

Worauf ich im Grunde eingehen möchte ist, das es kein großen Unterschied zwischen einer AIO und einem custom Loop mit derselben Fläche gibt, auch wenn das Wasser, was befüllt ist, etwas länger braucht um dieselbe Temperatur zu erreichen. Ein custom Loop wirkt sich erst mit mehr Fläche besser aus, was ja auch meist angestrebt wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. August 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit 2,5 Liter, brauche ich 40-50min um etwa 47°C Wassertemperatur in Games ohne laufende Lüfter zu erreichen.


Jo, das Material des Kreislaufs hat ja auch noch eine gewisse thermische Trägheit.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Denn worin liegt der Unterschied, wenn eine AIO und auch eine custom Wakü 42°C Wassertemperatur erreichen? Genau, es gibt kein Unterschied, der Prozessor würde dieselbe Temperatur erreichen. Klar die custom Wakü braucht dazu ein paar Minuten länger, macht aber am Ende den Apfel nicht reifer.


Naja, die 2°C durch den Durchfluss... ok, juckt keinen.


valandil schrieb:


> Der Radiator mit seinen Lüftern arbeitet doch weiterhin. Dies ist nur eine Rechnung wenn sich kein Wärmetauscher im System befindet.


Das stimmt auch. Das Problem dabei ist, ein Wärmestrom ist abhängig vom Wärmewiderstand bzw. Wärmeleitfähigkeit/Übertragbarkeit (also das, wo sich die ganze Radifläche auszahlt, weil so sehr leicht Wärme abgegeben werden kann) und der Temperaturdifferenz. Der Kreislauf hält seine Temperaturdifferenz bei gleichbleibender Lüfterdrehzahl und gleichbleibendem Wärmeeintrag der Hardware. Steigt die Verlustleistung, wird mehr Wärme in den Kreislauf getragen, bedeutend mehr. Das kann der Kreislauf bei gleichbleibender Temperaturdifferenz und Lüfterdrehzahl nicht handhaben (sonst wäre es vorher ja kühler) und so wird es wärmer. Und wärmer, und wärmer. Wie groß der Kreislauf ist, hat da vor allem damit zu tun, wie schnell es wärmer wird. Erst wenn die Wärmeübertragung vom Wasser an die Luft gleich der von der Hardware ans Wasser ist, fängt sich die Temperatur und bleibt auf einem stabilen Niveau, bei einer gleichbleibenden Temperaturdifferenz zur Luft.


valandil schrieb:


> Je mehr Kapazität ein System hat, desto weniger Energie muss ein Wärmetauscher gleichzeitig abführen um die Temperatur zu halten/senken.


Nein, eben nicht, weil Kapazität die Geschwindigkeit einer Änderung beeinflusst. Wenn die Kiste auf Temperatur ist, ist das völlig wurscht, wie viel Kapazität man hat. Witzigerweise muss der Radi bei höherer Kapazität mehr Wärme abführen, um die Temperatur um einen bestimmten Wert zu senken als bei geringer Kapazität. 


valandil schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mir nicht glauben  die Physik dahinter kann ich aber auch nicht ändern


Eben.


valandil schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig mit der Erwärmung.
> Wenn man von 23° auf 47° ausgeht wird nur effektiv 80-100W in das Wasser eingetragen, der Rest geht passiv beim Transport im Radiator/den Schläuchen bereits verloren. Diese 80-100W müssen dann von Lüftern getauscht werden.


Schläuche sind aus Gummi/Pvc und haben im Verhältnis zum Radi keine große Oberfläche, da wird nicht viel abgeführt. Passiv führt der Radi schon was ab, aber solange diese Abfuhr geringer als der Wärmeeintrag ist, steigt die Temperatur.


----------



## cyberghost74 (27. August 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Solch ein Begriff gibt es auch gar nicht, denn was wäre dann eine offene Wasserkühlung, eine die ausläuft, wenn der Rechner auf der Seite liegt?
> Alle meine eigene Wasserkühlungssysteme, die ich mir selbst aufgebaut habe, sind immer geschlossen gewesen, sonst würde ja ständig Wasser auslaufen.
> 
> Solch ein Begriff fungiert nur in manchen Foren herum und ist genau genommen auch falsch, denn ich kann meine Systeme in jede beliebige Position drehen, ohne das Wasser ausläuft.
> ...


Wenn es diesen Begriff nicht gibt, wieso heißt dann das Forum hier genau so ?


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2021)

Geschlossen als einzelnes Wort für "nicht erweiterbar" im Gegensatz zum Nachbarforum, nicht für "verliert kein Wasser" .


----------



## IICARUS (28. August 2021)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Wenn es diesen Begriff nicht gibt, wieso heißt dann das Forum hier genau so ?


Richtig würde es kompakt Wasserkühlung heißen, weil es sich um eine Wasserkühlung handelt, die im vor befülltem Zustand fertig zusammengebaut verkauft wird. Wie bereits geschrieben ist die Bezeichnung normalerweise falsch, denn wenn eine AIO geschlossen ist, müsste eine custom Wakü als Gegensatz ja offen sein und das trifft halt genauso wenig zu, weil auch eine modulare Wasserkühlung ein geschlossenes System ist.

Das Ganze bezieht sich daher wie  hier auch bereits geschrieben nur auf die Erweiterbarkeit und das es sich nicht um eine modulare Wasserkühlung handelt. Das Wasser läuft auch nicht einfach so aus, weil dann wäre solch eine Wasserkühlung undicht und defekt. Es ist eher so, das Kühlflüssigkeit mit der Zeit trotzdem verdunstet und es deshalb zum Wasserverlust kommt. Mit einem PKW, dessen Kühlung dicht ist, muss auch von Zeit zu Zeit Wasser nachgefüllt werden, weil auch hier mit der Zeit Wasser verdunstet. Der Wasserkreislauf ist auch in diesem Fall ein geschlossenes System, sonst würde ja ständig Wasser auslaufen.

Wobei nicht erweiterbar auch nicht immer stimmt, gilt zwar für die meisten AIOs, aber die AIOs von Alphacool sind als Beispiel nicht nur von Werk aus Erweiterbar, sie bestehen sogar auch Komponente aus dem modularen Bereich der Wasserkühlung und so kann z.B. jeder Schlauch und sogar die Pumpe jederzeit ausgetauscht werden. Diese AIO kann sogar ohne Schnellkupplungen direkt mit dem Schlauch mit weiteren Radiatoren oder gar einer Grafikkarte erweitert werden. Es ist auch soweit mir richtig bekannt ist, die einzige AIO die mit einem Radiator aus Kupfer daher kommt und nicht wie üblich mit einem Alu Radiator.


----------



## cyberghost74 (7. September 2021)

Wisst ihr, es ist halt schon verwirrend, wenn es einerseits heisst, man soll Wasser nachfüllen, und auf der anderen Seite schreibt hier jemand, man muß noch ein wenig Luft lassen, weil das Wasser sich ausdehnt ?! Und das ist mir alles zu schwammig. Dann weiß ich gar nicht mehr was ich machen soll, und das nervt.


----------



## IICARUS (8. September 2021)

Du machst dir zu viel Gedanken dazu.

Lass einfach laufen und gut ist und nach 2-3 Jahren nimmst du dir eine kleine Spritze und spritzt etwa 20-40ml nach. Viel mehr wird da auch nicht fehlen und einige Luftblasen bleiben immer zurück, so das du dir keine Sorgen machen musst, das du sie zu voll machst. Nach solch einer Zeit schadet es nicht die WLP auszutauschen, da sie bis dahin auch eingetrocknet ist. Den Radiator brauchst du normalerweise dazu nicht ausbauen, es reicht, wenn du den Kühler vom Prozessor abnimmst und zum Befüllen außerhalb des Gehäuse hältst. So kommt, falls ein Spritzer daneben geht, nichts auf die Hardware.


----------



## Eyren (8. September 2021)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, es ist halt schon verwirrend, wenn es einerseits heisst, man soll Wasser nachfüllen, und auf der anderen Seite schreibt hier jemand, man muß noch ein wenig Luft lassen, weil das Wasser sich ausdehnt ?! Und das ist mir alles zu schwammig. Dann weiß ich gar nicht mehr was ich machen soll, und das nervt.


Ja das Leben ist einfach verwirrend.

Da fährt man auf der Autobahn und es ist unbegrenzt, aber da sind ja noch andere Autos vor einem die nicht 240km/h fahren. Was soll man jetzt machen? Sich der Geschwindigkeit anpassen oder unbegrenzt fahren?

Ich find das verwirrend, was soll man da jetzt machen?!?

Der Kunde in Ahrweiler braucht dringend den Durchlauferhitzer eingebaut aber es ist ja fast Feierabend. Soll ich jetzt der Familie im Katastrophengebiet warmes Wasser beschaffen oder mich an die Arbeitszeit halten?!?

Das ist so verwirrend. Ich weiß immer nicht was man da machen soll.

Fülle ich jetzt die WaKü komplett voll oder lasse ich ein wenig Luft? Ach solch verwirrenden Dinge. 

Ehrlich langsam glaube ich das du uns trollst.

Es ist dir alles zu kompliziert, zu schwammig, zu anspruchsvoll. 

Seit 2 Seiten wird dir vorgekaut was du machen kannst und immer nur Widerwillen irgendetwas zu unternehmen. 

Dann bau das verdammte Ding aus und Pack dir nen LuKü drauf!

Und wenn dir das auch zuviel ist dann hör einfach auf drüber nachzudenken, ich verspreche dir in nicht all zu ferner zukunft löst sich das Problem der WaKü von alleine.

Ach und um dem nächsten Thema das dann folgt vorzugreifen:

Ja das deine WaKü kaputt ist und nun die CPU drosselt ist normal. Du könntest einen neuen Kühler draussetzen aber das wird dir dann ja zu verwirrend, schwammig und kompliziert sein.
Also lass einfach laufen, irgendwann löst sich auch das Prozessorproblem von alleine.

Ich habe fertig und ja ich nehme die Verwarnung eines Mods in Kauf und akzeptiere diese im voraus.


----------



## tigra456 (8. September 2021)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, es ist halt schon verwirrend, wenn es einerseits heisst, man soll Wasser nachfüllen, und auf der anderen Seite schreibt hier jemand, man muß noch ein wenig Luft lassen, weil das Wasser sich ausdehnt ?! Und das ist mir alles zu schwammig. Dann weiß ich gar nicht mehr was ich machen soll, und das nervt.



Wie es Icarus geschrieben hat.
AIOs sind schon was feines aber wenns gluckert nach den Jahren mal auf die Idee kommen bissl was nachzufüllen solltest halt. Wenn aber auch das schon zu viel ist, dann musst du halt nen Luftkühler holen...
Aber selbst bei dessen Einbau muss eh neue Paste drauf....
Dennoch entbindet dich ein Luftkühler nicht ganz davon den PC immer mal wieder von Staub zu befreien...
Es gibt auch die Alphacool Eisbaer AIOs. Die haben n etwas dickeres Pumpengehäuse mit ner großen Schraube zum easy einfüllen....

Das mit dem Nachfüllen ist ganz einfach.
Ein bisschen Luft muss im Kreislauf sein. (Wegen der Ausdehnung wenns warm wird).
Aber wenns anfängt zu plätschern, dann weist ein paar ml müssen halt rein.
Das wars auch schon. Eigentlich ist das sogar ein Qualitätsmerkmal, dass man AIOs nachfüllen kann. (Die meisten haben das nicht).

Entweder bau raus und mach dir was simples rein. Oder entspann dich und lass laufen bis es plätschert.(Was sicher Jahre dauert).


----------



## cyberghost74 (9. September 2021)

Ich warte jetzt erstmal, ob mein PC noch für Far Cry 6 tauglich ist, eigentlich habe ich gar keine Lust schon wieder Geld auszugeben, schon gar nicht bei diesen Grafikkartenpreisen, aber wenn, dann muß es sich auch lohnen. Ist so eine Silent Loop AIO eigentlich noch verkaufbar, wenn sie 4 Jahre alt ist ? Bringt die noch ein paar € ? Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Eyren (9. September 2021)

Du möchtest wirklich eine 4 Jahre nicht gepflegte AIO, welche jetzt schon über geräuschbildung verfügt, weiter verkaufen?

PS. Den Zusammenhang deines Kühlers mit den Grafikkartenpreisen erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.

Solltest du dir eine Grafikkarte kaufen achte darauf die Lüfter davon zu demontieren,  die müssen sonst irgendwann gereinigt werden. Ist total verwirrend und anstrengend.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. September 2021)

Es ist wie bei Autos. Die brauchen auch Wartung. Auch wenn ein PC da etwas einfacher aufgebaut ist, ein paar Teile müssen eben gewartet werden, und da ist die Wasserkühlung eben mit dem Staub ganz oben dabei. Das kann man entweder selbst machen und sollte dann auch wissen, was man tut (was man hier erfragen kann), oder man sucht sich Fachleute, die es für einen erledigen. Einfacher Rat: Mach das Ding einfach so voll, wie es geht. Alle Luft bekommst du eh nicht raus. Wobei das Ding vermutlich sowieso schon halb schrott ist. Andererseits, irgendein Bastler würde für nen schmalen Taler vermutlich nicht nein sagen und das Ding irgendwie verwerten.


----------



## tigra456 (9. September 2021)

So ich denke es war ok das er gefragt hat was er machen soll. Aber er möchte so wenig wie möglich machen… 

So langsam langts dann auch mit gut gemeinten Ratschlägen denke ich.

Es ist schwierig für uns die ab und zu mal was am Pc richten und auffüllen würden jemanden nen Ratschlag zu geben der nix machen will…


----------



## AntiFanboy (9. September 2021)

hab den thread mal überflogen und was ich mich frage:

hast du zu hohe temperaturen oder woher die frage?
wenn die temps sich nicht verändern und du unter last keine probleme hast, dann passt doch alles?!

aber ich weiß nicht ob der thread ein schlechter troll versuch ist wenn ich mir vom OP die antworten so durchlese
alles ist zu aufwändig, schwammig oder kompliziert - sagst du dass deinem chef in der firma auch wenn er dir eine neue aufgabe zuteilt?


----------



## cyberghost74 (9. September 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Es ist wie bei Autos. Die brauchen auch Wartung. Auch wenn ein PC da etwas einfacher aufgebaut ist, ein paar Teile müssen eben gewartet werden, und da ist die Wasserkühlung eben mit dem Staub ganz oben dabei. Das kann man entweder selbst machen und sollte dann auch wissen, was man tut (was man hier erfragen kann), oder man sucht sich Fachleute, die es für einen erledigen. Einfacher Rat: Mach das Ding einfach so voll, wie es geht. Alle Luft bekommst du eh nicht raus. Wobei das Ding vermutlich sowieso schon halb schrott ist. Andererseits, irgendein Bastler würde für nen schmalen Taler vermutlich nicht nein sagen und das Ding irgendwie verwerten.


Halb Schrott ? ja dann mach ich erst Recht nichts mehr an dem ollen Ding.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. September 2021)

Na wenn du sagst, dass Ding macht Geräusche...
Ein Großteil der AiO ist sicher noch in sehr gutem Zustand, nur versaut hier die fehlende Wartung wohl das Gesamtergebnis. 
Beispielhafte Analogie zum Auto: Wenn das Öl für die Tonne ist und der Motor sich halb selbst zerlegt, taugt das ganze Auto nicht mehr viel.
Und da ist das Problem. Radiator, Kühler, Schläuche und Anschlüsse sind ganz sicher noch in hervorragendem Zustand oder leicht wieder dahin zu bringen, nur schmiert die Pumpe wohl langsam ab, weil das Ding 4 Jahre lang keine Wartung erfahren hat. Und das ist das ganze Problem daran. Jetzt nichts zu machen, verschlimmert das Problem nur noch und irgendwann kühlt das Ding nicht mehr. 
Selbst unter Luft muss man regelmäßig die Kühler vom Staub befreien, wenn das nötig wird.


----------



## cyberghost74 (10. September 2021)

Staub entfernen ist was ganz anderes als alles aufschrauben, WLP erneuern etc. Aber wenn mein PC noch fürs Gaming tauglich ist, mach ich mir evtl. doch noch die Mühe. Far Cry wird es zeigen.


----------



## IICARUS (10. September 2021)

Nach 3-4 Jahren schadet es nicht die WLP auszutauschen, da sie nach so langer Zeit meist auch ausgetrocknet ist.


----------



## cyberghost74 (19. September 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nach 3-4 Jahren schadet es nicht die WLP auszutauschen, da sie nach so langer Zeit meist auch ausgetrocknet ist.



Ich wüßte nicht mal welche ich kaufen sollte, welche gut sind etc. solange ist es schon her, daß ich an PCs rumgebastelt habe.


----------



## IICARUS (19. September 2021)

Dafür gibt es im Internet auch Testseiten.
Einfach dich mal damit mehr beschäftigen.

Ich nutze zum Beispiel gerne die MX-4, aber es gibt mittlerweile auch die neue MX-5.
Aber im Grunde kann man hier nicht groß was falsch machen, da der Unterschied je nach WLP nur gering ausfallen wird.


----------



## Eyren (19. September 2021)

Senf, ich empfehle ganz klar Senf. 

Einige sagen Mayonnaise sei besser aber durch den hohen Fettanteil flockt diese schneller aus.

Optional gehen auch diese Thermal Grizzly Produkte oder Arctic aber glaube auch die sind nicht so gut wie Senf.


----------



## cyberghost74 (20. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Senf, ich empfehle ganz klar Senf.
> 
> Einige sagen Mayonnaise sei besser aber durch den hohen Fettanteil flockt diese schneller aus.
> 
> Optional gehen auch diese Thermal Grizzly Produkte oder Arctic aber glaube auch die sind nicht so gut wie Senf.


Link ?


----------



## Eyren (20. September 2021)

Bitteschön






						Löwensenf | Löwensenf Extra scharf | ikonischer Premium Senf
					

Unser Löwensenf Extra steht für Premium Senf aus Düsseldorf und ist Extrascharf im Geschmack. Erhältlich in Senfglas & Tube.




					www.loewensenf.de
				




Dazu empfehle ich lecker Flönz









						Flönz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Nachdem du dich so gestärkt und auf die Arbeit vorbereitet hast, schmierst du









						MX-5 | Premium-Wärmeleitpaste für alle CPU-Kühler | ARCTIC
					

Neuentwickelte Premium-Paste von ARCTIC: Die MX-5. Besonders dünnes Auftragen, hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit, sehr niedrigen Wärmewiderstand.




					www.arctic.de
				




Auf die CPU und setzt den Kühler drauf.

Da du sowieso fragen wirst wie das ganze geht hier ein Video damit du es mal gesehen hast.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QzxukpUvbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sollte das weiterhin alles zu kompliziert sein empfehle ich dir einen









						Game Boy – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Da musst du niemals nicht was kühlen und die ersten Spiele wie Tetris und Co. sind auch gar nicht so schwer und fördern die Hand-Augen Koordination.


----------



## cyberghost74 (20. September 2021)

Nee, dann nehme ich lieber die Thüringer Bratwurst.


----------

